# Sicilian: ca un lu viiu



## cialuzzo

Salve

Non so se ho tradotto bene queste rige in Siciliano ?  "Mi maritai e un sacciu siddu è veru...
                                                                      Ca havi cchiu di un annu ca un lu viiu.

La mia traduzione in italiano è:  Mi sono sposato e non so se lui e fidele
                                           Qui sono più di un anno che non lo vedo.

Perfavore se qualcuno che sa potrebbe scrutare a vedere se sono corretto.

Vi ringrazio in anticipo Cialuzzo


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao cialuzzo,
_"Mi maritai e un sacciu siddu è veru...
Ca havi cchiu di un annu ca un lu viiu."
__"Mi sposai e non so se lui è vero...
Che ha più di un anno che non lo vedo."_
Penso sia così ma aspetta un siciliano DOC


----------



## giginho

dragonseven said:


> Ciao cialuzzo,
> _"Mi maritai e un sacciu siddu è veru...
> Ca havi cchiu di un annu ca un lu viiu."
> __"Mi sposai e non so se lui è vero...
> Che ha più di un anno che non lo vedo."_
> Penso sia così ma aspetta un siciliano DOC



"Che *è* più di un anno che non lo vedo"

Sulla traduzione di veru, se ci dai più contesto potremmo essere più precisi, ma secondo me ci hai preso bene tu: fedele mi sembra che possa andare.....ma non sono siciliano!


----------



## rimantiinpace

"Ciao Cialuzzo,
ho preso marito, e se mi è fedele non lo so... E' più di un anno che non lo vedo." Così restituisci il tono dimesso e sbrigativo dell'originale. Inoltre semmai sarebbe 'mi sono sposatA'.
Non sono siciliano ma la parola vero nell'accezione "fedele o di fiducia" si trova in diversi dialetti.


----------



## cialuzzo

rimantiinpace said:


> "Ciao Cialuzzo,
> ho preso marito, e se mi è fedele non lo so... E' più di un anno che non lo vedo." Così restituisci il tono dimesso e sbrigativo dell'originale. Inoltre semmai sarebbe 'mi sono sposatA'.
> Non sono siciliano ma la parola vero nell'accezione "fedele o di fiducia" si trova in diversi dialetti.



Grazie a tutti

Mi perdone che no ho incluso il contesto di chi fu che ha detto le parole Siciliano era una ragazza sposata da un anno che ha recivuta una notizia da America che il marito ha preso un'alta moglie. E per questo ho tradotto* veru in fedele*

Ma rimantinpace mi sembra che hai preso il tono più fedele al parlare Siciliano, specialmente nel construzione "ho preso marito". (Se hai visto il film il gattopardo, si senti un canzone con questa frase.) 

Vi ringrazio di nuovo a tutti e mi sono colpito che dato che nessuno di voi sono Siciliani può capire che intenda dire quelle rige.


----------



## onoda

Aspetta.Credo che se aggiungiamo un altro pezzettino di contesto sia possibile perfezionare ulteriormente,la tua già eccellente traduzione.Qualche rigo piu' in basso c'e' questa frase,credo,sufficientemente esplicativa:

Lo scellerato le ha mandato a dire: "Trovati un altro marito". Ed è rimasta come di sasso, bianca in viso, con gli occhi spalancati così... Non dovevano dirle niente. Occhio non vede, cuore non crede....


----------



## Sicilian Girl

cialuzzo said:


> Salve
> 
> Non so se ho tradotto bene queste rige in Siciliano ?  "Mi maritai e un sacciu siddu è veru...
> Ca havi cchiu di un annu ca un lu viiu.
> 
> La mia traduzione in italiano è:  Mi sono sposato e non so se lui e fidele
> Qui sono più di un anno che non lo vedo.
> 
> Perfavore se qualcuno che sa potrebbe scrutare a vedere se sono corretto.
> 
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo Cialuzzo


I would have taken it more litterally, meaning that she doesn't know if she really has a husband because she married him but hasn't seen him so maybe he's a figment of her imagination (like sarcastic here). Like, what's the use of being married when she only lives/sees her single life? She's saying like, "How do I even know if he really exists?" 

But your translation respects the context, so either way, people can understand the essence of what is happening.


----------

